# mini moss or pretty algae



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I found this growing among my moss and manually removed it.
it looked so nice that I took a picture in a 3" juice glass and
wondered if someone here could confirm what algae this is,
the thicker pieces being the java moss it was growing on.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like Cladophora---a hard one to control or eliminate.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes it's probably Cladophora. The only stuff that ever eats it are amano shrimp and only when you have a lot and they're starving. This algae seems to like the same growth conditions as plants and gets everywhere.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks guys for confirmation:axe:
I'll try to pick out a nice portion of it,
and sell it on ebaY as "carpet moss" 
then bleach dip the rest and replant it.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 11, 2011)

It could be cool in its own set up.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

I hate this stuff. I had tons of moss in my 68g a few years back and there was more of this stuff in there than actual moss. It was quite frustrating to get rid of, especially since it loved to mix in with the moss.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I found that spot treating it with peroxide kills it off very well. I can even kill it off when it invades real moss leaving pure clean moss behind.


----------



## watersoluble (Feb 21, 2010)

If your interested in getting rid of it...

Rosy Barbs will eradicate cladophora in a week or two. 5 of em' did a thorough job in my 29 gallon removing almost all traces from the moss and driftwood. Its is unfortunately a difficult algae to eradicate completely as any fragments are good vegetative growers, more like a weedy moss than a algae. But I think as long as I have my rosy barbs in there the clado will persist only as minute nubs.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

flourish excel killed this for me.


----------

